# My 9 Florida scrub millipedes, Narceus gordanus



## Gibson211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi! I ordered 4 of these guys from bugsincyberspace.com, then another 4 from Ken the bug guy, who was nice enough to give me an extra! Here are some pics of them and their 10 gallon enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 1, 2014)

:biggrin: Cool! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a neat little group! Enjoy!


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 3, 2014)

So cute, I hope you have good luck breeding them.


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 3, 2014)

Lovely pedes!


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Apr 3, 2014)

Good luck with them! Ron


----------



## Micrathena (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice! I have no experience with millipedes but these look cool, would you recommend them to a beginner?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 4, 2014)

probably one of the easiest millipedes you could own.  Adding sand to their enclosure might make them happier, though they look pretty comfy already haha.


  Beautiful narceus species..


----------



## Gibson211 (Apr 4, 2014)

yeah i am just getting into the hobby and while it took me a bit to get used to theyre care, after you get everything setup its pretty steady from there

---------- Post added 04-04-2014 at 12:10 PM ----------

 any tips on breeding them?


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 4, 2014)

Micrathena said:


> Nice! I have no experience with millipedes but these look cool, would you recommend them to a beginner?


Yesss Micrathena, come to the millipede side. Their care is different from Ts but still quite easy. 



Smokehound714 said:


> probably one of the easiest millipedes you could own.  Adding sand to their enclosure might make them happier, though they look pretty comfy already haha.


Sand? I had no idea! Is that something particular to this species or common to all millipedes?


----------



## Micrathena (Apr 4, 2014)

Well,these replies seem encouraging, and I have a currently unused copy of Orin McMonigle's _Millipeds in Captivity_, so I might give it a shot! Are Narceus gordanus a good species to start with, or should I begin somewhere else? 
Millipedes are one of those inverts I've always said I'd get around to eventually...


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 4, 2014)

That book is the TKG of millipede keeping as far as I know, very useful to have. 

I've never kept any Narceus sp, but I hear they're very easy. My personal recommendation for starters is Chicobolus spinigerus (Florida ivory millipedes). Very active, nice markings, easy to breed. If you want me to walk you through the setup just drop me a message. 

(Sorry to derail your thread, Gibson211, I just don't know anything about breeding Narceus)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Apr 4, 2014)

its fine, but i agree i would start with Florida Ivory millipedes instead because of how active they are. I rarely see these guys above ground, especially during the day. But they sure do have a nice color. Ive been meaning to get a few whenever my local reptile store decides to get some in. I also enjoy my Orthoporus Ornatus a lot too, they get pretty long and are really pretty looking, but ive heard they are very difficult to breed in captivity. But any millipede is a fun millipede to me.


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 4, 2014)

Gibson211 said:


> But any millipede is a fun millipede to me.


That's a good way to put it!

Have you tried giving them any treats (cucumber, fruit, dog kibble, ect) to lure them out during the day? 

I've had no luck breeding my Orthoporus ornatus, even though I've caught them mating a few times. My personal suspicion is they need some sort of drought/rain cycle to stimulate egg laying, but I've never done such a thing and I'm not entirely sure how to go about it.


----------



## Gibson211 (Apr 5, 2014)

I've tried carrots, broccoli, kibble, and romaine lettuce to no avail. Going shopping tomorrow and im gonna pick up some plums and cucumber to see if they go for that. From what I've been told (I think from you, Cavedweller) that cucumber is a big favorite of millipedes.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 5, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Yesss Micrathena, come to the millipede side. Their care is different from Ts but still quite easy.
> 
> 
> Sand? I had no idea! Is that something particular to this species or common to all millipedes?


They're probably the only narceus species that prefers sandy habitat, of course if they're happy there's no real need.  some, however, like many species in Atopetholidae strongly prefer sandy habitat.  Comanchelus, and Atopetholus are good examples, those prefer sand strongly, and will die in excessively wet conditions.

 (something i wish i knew before i began keeping atopetholus, my god the stench from a rotting millipede is so incredibly foul.)


 Try researching florida's scrub habitat.  I'd imagine palm fruit to be delicious to them,.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 5, 2014)

Gibson211 said:


> I've tried carrots, broccoli, kibble, and romaine lettuce to no avail. Going shopping tomorrow and im gonna pick up some plums and cucumber to see if they go for that. From what I've been told (I think from you, Cavedweller) that cucumber is a big favorite of millipedes.


Did they only come out at night to eat the food or just ignore it? Mine have eaten plum, but they seem to prefer apples.



Smokehound714 said:


> They're probably the only narceus species that prefers sandy habitat, of course if they're happy there's no real need.  some, however, like many species in Atopetholidae strongly prefer sandy habitat.  Comanchelus, and Atopetholus are good examples, those prefer sand strongly, and will die in excessively wet conditions.
> 
> (something i wish i knew before i began keeping atopetholus, my god the stench from a rotting millipede is so incredibly foul.)


I hadn't thought of that at all! Thank you so much!


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Apr 10, 2014)

I currently keep N.americanus, N.americanus Albino, and N.gordanus. My N.americanus and N.gordanus have bred and I have eggs and pedelings of each. It shouldn't be long and I will find N.americanus Albino eggs and pedelings, based on the size of the adults. I keep all three on the basic milli substrate that is recommended in Orin's book.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 10, 2014)

Senses-Tingling said:


> I currently keep N.americanus, N.americanus Albino, and N.gordanus. My N.americanus and N.gordanus have bred and I have eggs and pedelings of each. It shouldn't be long and I will find N.americanus Albino eggs and pedelings, based on the size of the adults. I keep all three on the basic milli substrate that is recommended in Orin's book.


Can you tell us what size your enclosures are and how much ventilation you have (i.e., how many holes and what size)? Are the holes on the top, sides or both? How much moisture is the material (leaves and wood) on the top of the substrate? Pictures would be best but if you could tell us that would also be super appreciated. : )


----------



## lagomorphette (Apr 21, 2014)

Good luck with the pairings, eggs, and pedelings! I hope you have enough success that you can offer some up for sale in the near future. I'm in MN & would love to buy something CB in the region.


----------

